# Festival Oboe 2013 (Paris)



## altiste

Anyone visiting Paris in February 2013 be sure to catch some of the Paris Oboe Festival running from the 2nd - 24th. Here is the link for details on the concerts: http://www.oboeparis.com/oboe/programme-2013.html.


----------

